# Mysko sak vid inloggandet

## troopern

När jag loggar in på min gentoo installation på laptopen så får jag följande meddelanden uppradade efter att jag skrivit inloggnings namnet:

configuration error - unknown item 'CONSOLE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CREATE_HOME' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'DIALUPS_CHECK_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENVIRON_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ERASECHAR' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'KILLCHAR' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LOG_OK_LOGINS' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MAIL_CHECK_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MAIL_DIR' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGINS_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SU_NAME' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SU_WHEEL_ONLY' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SYSLOG_SG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SYSLOG_SU_ENAB' (notify administrator)

Dessa meddelanden visas direkt efter att man skrivit in inloggningsnamnet.

Detta började efter att jag gjort en emerge -u world

någon som har något tips på hur jag skall få till detta ?

//troopern

-

 " Reality continues to ruin my life. -- Calvin "

----------

## btg308

Din emerge -u world bytte inte ut din gamla /etc/login.defs mot en ny så du har en mismatch. Kör etc-update och byt ut din gamla login.defs mot den nya och prova igen.

----------

